# Just some funnies I found on google



## zadiac (10/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

nice vape lols..

i actually saw an elderly guy driving down koeberg road on saturday, steering with his leg and refilling his twisp at the same time.. 
i was to slow to get my phone out and snap a pic but in my head i was like... vape on!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (10/11/14)

That is what I like about the Reo while I'm driving. I just cover the two airholes with two fingers and squonk. Let go, and vape! I don't have to take my eyes off the road

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

